# Roux users?



## BigGreen (Dec 25, 2008)

im new here and i just wanted to know how many roux users are on this forum and what they average =)
heres a 13.80 average of 5 video i have


----------



## Faz (Dec 25, 2008)

Hi Big Green!

One of the fastest roux users in the world.


----------



## pjk (Dec 25, 2008)

I am not a pure Roux solver, but solve it occasionally (avg around 23). I eventually plan to use it as my main method. Nice average.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Dec 25, 2008)

*Looks at right side of video* mmmm...taco belll.....oh! I mean, great solves! I might eventually use roux because of the freedom when making the first two blocks, and M moves are fun 

The thing I hate most about switching methods is habits...I go for a roux or petrus solve and immediately see all the cross pieces and how they fit :\


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 25, 2008)

I just finished up learning CMLL, and average around the same as PJK does (21-23) Roux is just so much fun to do, but I have to break my habits from fridrich, and recognize better for the blocks.


----------



## James Kobel (Dec 25, 2008)

fazrulz said:


> Hi Big Green!
> 
> One of the fastest roux users in the world.



Is he the second or third?(pretty sure he's in the top 3)


----------



## JohnnyA (Dec 25, 2008)

That's amazing - I have never seen a roux solve before. It looks so different from Fridrich solves of the same speed. I assume roux has a lower move count?


----------



## Rawn (Dec 25, 2008)

So you finally got around to making an account here. =)


----------



## Ellis (Dec 25, 2008)

I think its somewhere around 45 moves on average + basically no cube rotations. 

Nice solves by the way. Definitely the fastest roux average I've seen.


----------



## PCwizCube (Dec 25, 2008)

Rawn said:


> So you finally got around to making an account here. =)


Hehe I told him to do so and I told him to post this video 

And great average Big Green. Yeah I think he's one of the fastest Roux solvers in the world. He says he's gotten 12.xx averages of 5!


----------



## gogozerg (Dec 25, 2008)

How long have you been cubing?


----------



## Gnjac3 (Dec 25, 2008)

wow, that is cool. I didn't know roux was that fast


----------



## joey (Dec 25, 2008)

Gnjac3 said:


> wow, that is cool. I didn't know roux was that fast



Gilles Roux? He has a 10.xx officialy... >_>


----------



## PCwizCube (Dec 25, 2008)

gogozerg said:


> How long have you been cubing?


I think he said December 2007.

EDIT: Yep, just talked to him, started cubing December 2007.


----------



## Tomarse (Dec 25, 2008)

Thom Barlow solves roux, he's very fast.


----------



## patrickpoako1 (Dec 25, 2008)

really nice average!
i plan on switching to roux since i already started learning COLL.
the real pain is switching looks/habits.
i really would like to hear a nice tutorial/tips/guides from former fridrich user that switched to roux.how did you adjust to this new system?


----------



## Rawn (Dec 25, 2008)

patrickpoako1 said:


> really nice average!
> i really would like to hear a nice tutorial/tips/guides from former fridrich user that switched to roux.how did you adjust to this new system?



Maybe he started with roux and never used Fridrich.


----------



## DonQuixote (Dec 25, 2008)

patrickpoako1 said:


> i really would like to hear a nice tutorial/tips/guides from former fridrich user that switched to roux.how did you adjust to this new system?


I guess there are none. Once you've sold your soul, there's no way back. 

Kind Regards
Martin


----------



## pjk (Dec 26, 2008)

Richard Meyer avg's around 15/16 with Roux as well.

Gilles, what are you avg'ing these days?


----------



## Sin-H (Dec 26, 2008)

Thomas Stadler can do 15 seconds avgs, although he's rather at 16-17, as far as I know.


----------



## Dirk BerGuRK (Dec 26, 2008)

Very Impressive. I use Roux and usually get sub 18 averages of 12. Best is a 16.23 average.


----------



## mazei (Dec 26, 2008)

I was a Roux user that changed to Fridrich. I was averaging in the 20s at that time. It was nice and all using Roux but...well actually I don't have any buts. It was just that I never really finished learning my CMLLs and used the Rw R' for the Ms so it was kinda slow.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Dec 31, 2008)

Waffle uses roux and talks in third person. He did a sub 20 on video. finishing up the last 4 sune/anti sune CMLLs and waffle will be done


----------



## brunson (Dec 31, 2008)

What's his WCA profile?

Edit: I hate nicks.


----------



## fanwuq (Dec 31, 2008)

I just started doing some solves with Roux again. Pure Roux, no Fridrich solves for 3 days now. The main thing that appeals to me is that you get to see 5 pieces instead of 4 pieces during inspection and that the move count in STM is usually sub-50 for solves. (I guess you can go for the 2x2x3 block or xcross during inspection for fridrich or petrus, but this is something more natural.) 
I guess I’m pretty good at the first block, but sucks at 2nd block and the MU finish.
What times and move counts do you get for every step?
1: 2-6 seconds 5-11 moves.
2: 10-20 seconds 7-20 moves.
3: not so important, just execution of an alg
4: 4-17 seconds 4-20 moves. 
I've counted moves for over 100 solves so far, but only timed less than 10.
So far best time is 31 seconds.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Dec 31, 2008)

I have messed with it before. I think I would have potential to be fast at it, as I am very good at M slices. My problem, is I am the most pathetic block builder ever.


----------



## PCwizCube (Jan 1, 2009)

brunson said:


> What's his WCA profile?


Big Green lives in the Southeast and has never been to an official competition.....


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jan 1, 2009)

Rubik's Cube Fan said:


> brunson said:
> 
> 
> > What's his WCA profile?
> ...



*sighs* he should go to one and prove the roux is a fast method officially.


----------



## brunson (Jan 1, 2009)

Rubik's Cube Fan said:


> brunson said:
> 
> 
> > What's his WCA profile?
> ...


He would seriously pwn. ;-)

I love solving LL Roux, I'm dead jealous, Big Green, you rock. Good on ya, mate.


----------



## Kian (Jan 1, 2009)

i think gilles roux has proved that one, waffle.


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Jan 1, 2009)

DonQuixote said:


> patrickpoako1 said:
> 
> 
> > i really would like to hear a nice tutorial/tips/guides from former fridrich user that switched to roux.how did you adjust to this new system?
> ...



I switched to corners first from Full Fridrich.... it's not too late to switch at any time.


----------



## DonQuixote (Jan 1, 2009)

Just kiddin' pal.

Kind Regards
Martin


----------



## fanwuq (Jan 1, 2009)

I just got 3 sub-40 move count solves in a row!
39, 35, and 37 STM.
I don't think I'm that efficient usually. I took an average of 12 and gotten 44.5 moves, but I suspect it to be more like 48 without such crazy sub-40s.
Afterwards, I also took averages using Fridrich and gotten 52.1 and Petrus 48.0.
The scrambles all appeared to be very difficult (at most one CE pair already made), but on almost all the scramble, at least one step somehow goes really smoothly. By solving so much with Roux this few days, solves over 50 moves I now consider to be horrible, the standard used to be 60 when I used Fridrich. Now if I can just do the 2nd block as well as I can do the first and cut my time for the MU part in half… I’d be using Roux for speedsolving.


----------



## patrickpoako1 (Jan 1, 2009)

DonQuixote said:


> patrickpoako1 said:
> 
> 
> > i really would like to hear a nice tutorial/tips/guides from former fridrich user that switched to roux.how did you adjust to this new system?
> ...



I think the one that did the youtube tutorial (Richard Meyer) was a Fridrich user before. I'll try to e-mail him for his adjustments. The last time I heard from him, he was in the army.


----------



## BigGreen (Jan 2, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> Waffle uses roux and talks in third person. He did a sub 20 on video. finishing up the last 4 sune/anti sune CMLLs and waffle will be done


waffel knows Big Green, he gave tips on your example solve video.


----------



## pjk (Jan 2, 2009)

patrickpoako1 said:


> DonQuixote said:
> 
> 
> > patrickpoako1 said:
> ...


He wasn't ever full Fridrich, and he is in the Marines.

anyway, that isn't the point. Switching shouldn't be a concern. Simply start practicing Roux. I can go sub-15 with Fridrich, and around 22 with Roux (without any CMLL's). Just practice making efficient blocks, and solving the last layer effectively, and you'll be fine.


----------



## DavidWoner (Jan 2, 2009)

another Missouri cuber!

Waris Ali and I both live in KC(I see Cottleville is an STL suburb), although I am only there during the summer and winter breaks.

you are quite fast.


----------



## krazedkat (Jan 6, 2009)

Just learning Roux but ALMOST have it grasped fully ....


----------



## Liquiddi (Jan 6, 2009)

I bet this has been asnwered already, but here goes. How many avrg. moves is the ideal for each step? I feel like I'm using too many moves, especially on L and R blocks.


----------



## Athefre (Jan 6, 2009)

Liquiddi said:


> I bet this has been asnwered already, but here goes. How many avrg. moves is the ideal for each step? I feel like I'm using too many moves, especially on L and R blocks.




Step 1: 9 - if you balance fast+long/slow+short solutions
Step 2: 12 - It takes a LOT of practice and struggle to get to that number.
Step 3: Depends on the person - my average here is 10 moves including the U adjustment
Step 4: Also slightly depends on the person, most will average 14 after they've learned most of the techniques - I average 13 for this step because I use a good amount of unconstrained center solutions to shorten the move count.


----------



## boiiwonder (Jan 19, 2009)

I average about 15- 18

the 2nd block and the cmll are whats killing me


----------



## 4weeksAndImSub60 (Jan 19, 2009)

The way you solve it like that makes it look sooo sexy.


----------

